# Where is the optimal Power head placement



## Roccus

OK.. so I've tank for 6 months and just upgraded to a 75 gallon from a 60 gallon ( see my build thread for details).. I've read a lot about power head placement and played around with it quite a bit ( I actually broke one trying to move it last night)

I've read that the idea is turbulence. I get it ......I've got two books that each suggest that the best placement is high in the two rear corners aiming and meeting in the middle creating a "boil" and circular flow/downward spiral around the middle for better gas exchange.. a third that suggests that circular flow is better..... I have good current movement at the top as currently constituted ......my thought is this ( meeting in the middle) would create dead zones... I'll be replacing the broken PH tonight so thus the questions.. right now... I have one in each corner on opposite sides of the tank( RR corner LF corner).. one is near the bottom pointing up and towards the return line from the sump at the far end of the tank that returns approx. 550 -600GPH to the tank( aimed straight down)...the other is near the top pointing slightly downward.. both are 500GPH.. both are aimed inwards just enough to cause movement and a current "swirl" on my leather corals and 
zoa's .. but is not in excess to keep my mushrooms and bubble corals form inflating fully.. because the 75 (un like the 60) has room behind the base rock .. the current is more circular and not deflected... I see the fish stage behind the rock more than they have in the past.. so before I mess with the Power head placement( I want to keep my hands out of the tank for a few days now if possible) and current flow design I figured I'd get a few opinions..


----------



## Old Salty

I have used PHs to move ditrius flow toward the filter uptake. I generally aim the filter return to the front of the tank and use PHs to fill in. I've done this with both fresh and salt. Of course salt requires much more GPH to keep the ditrius stirred and filtered out.

There are many opinions of PHs. Do what works best for you and your inhabitants.


----------



## Old Salty

Oh, BTW, my 125 reef had 4 1200s, 2 centrally located overflows, and 4 returns from the sump with a head of ~1900GPH. Lots of flow, minimum vacuuming, and all inhabitants enjoying the current!


----------



## Roccus

Old Salty said:


> I have used PHs to move ditrius flow toward the filter uptake. I generally aim the filter return to the front of the tank and use PHs to fill in. I've done this with both fresh and salt. Of course salt requires much more GPH to keep the ditrius stirred and filtered out.
> 
> There are many opinions of PHs. Do what works best for you and your inhabitants.


thanks for the reply... in the end.. it comes down to what works best for the tank and it's inhabitants I guess so....

That's Pretty much what I've done..I upgraded to a pair of 750's...my over flow box creates a lot of draw anyway.. the water mixes well.. the top stays skimmed.. detritus for the most part stays in suspension until it goes out the overflow..


----------



## badxgillen

I would have to agree that each tank is slightly different ,as when it comes to a reef tank the coral inhabitants flow requirements can vary. I do prefer a minimum or 2 ponts of flow with one being aimed at the surface the other accommodating the needs of the tank residents.at 2000 gallons per hour flow in a soft coral dominant tank of 75 galons you should be alright.


----------



## Roccus

badxgillen said:


> I would have to agree that each tank is slightly different ,as when it comes to a reef tank the coral inhabitants flow requirements can vary. I do prefer a minimum or 2 ponts of flow with one being aimed at the surface the other accommodating the needs of the tank residents.at 2000 gallons per hour flow in a soft coral dominant tank of 75 galons you should be alright.


Thanks for the reply.. I rearranged them pretty much as you just discribed... so I fee I'm headed in the right direction...because they are bigger ..physically.. I put one in the back ( to hide it ) just above the return line pointing upwards towards the middle of the tank, aimed so as not to flatten my leathers and Duncan's and "boil" the surface...the other.. is below the outflow 2/3 of the way down and pointed to intersect the other flow... my return line gives a nice flow along the bottom that keep things moving until it is picked up in the up draft that goes to the outflow... unlike my old set up... I have good flow through the rocks .. time will tell.. I'm sure I'm not done "tinkering'.. I noticed in the "moon light" the boiling surface make a nice shimmering effect on the tank.. very attractive..


----------

